# Bobcats? (trailcam)



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

A bud sent this to me, from St. Clairsville, OH.

I don't hunt, but -
The one in the center looks like a bobcat to me, but what about the one in the lower left?

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/user/CREEKCRAWLER?feature=mhee#p/u/0/--A_pzeo8u4"]CREEKCRAWLER&#39;s Channel - YouTube[/ame]

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_profilepage&v=--A_pzeo8u4


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 8, 2006)

So, Ive spent the last 20 minutes rewatching this video looking for something in the lower left that isnt there. Its in the lower right.

Looks like a couple of house cats to me.


----------



## claytonhaske (Apr 16, 2010)

house cats!


----------



## BunkerChunker (Apr 13, 2009)

I watched it several times and I think they are bobcats! if you look at the length of the front leg on the one in the center it looks to be longer than a house cat IMO. and on both you can make out tufts of hair on the cheeks and ears. Not saying they couldn't be house cats but I would send it in to DNR for verification they are looking for data on bobcats and would be happy to have it.


----------



## fish on! (Oct 15, 2009)

Is the white object in the video a 5 gallon bucket, or a salt lick? (Looks like house cats to me)


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

looks like a salt block. Size comparison leads me to believe house cats/barn cats.


----------



## nschap (Jan 6, 2008)

look at the size of those feet.Awful big for a tabby.


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

> Its in the lower right.


Oops. I'm a blond. I meant the other left. . . . 

I think too big for house cats and those paws and ears.

Trailcams can be deceiving a times, my bud still think the one on the _right_
is a cougar. I told him, "If it tries to eat you when you're hunting, it may be a cougar." . . . .

He also sent me this -

http://www.wfmj.com/story/16204249/authorities-investigating-mountain-lio


----------



## Stampede (Apr 11, 2004)

Looks to me the feet are blending with the leaves,making them look bigger and it looks like a salt block, size comparison would look like house cats..Would not be the first house cats i'v see deep in the woods.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

just a couple of cats hanging at the saltlick


----------



## LilSiman/Medina (Nov 30, 2010)

looks like some chatham cougars, (housecat) We have a ferral wild population of cats. There everywhere around the township deep in the woods.


----------



## trackdog (Apr 9, 2005)

I vote cats, if you look at the one in the center, right at the very beginning of the video you can see the long tail, i believe bobcats have very short tails dont they....you friend can always put out some fish for bait and video them again and maybe get a better view of them.


----------



## KWaller (Oct 3, 2010)

Here is a odnr verified picture on our property in southern perry county. They wanted to come and set cameras out up around the property, but unfortunately we had deer camp coming up and didn't want it to mess up the camp. Notice the stubby tail.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## KWaller (Oct 3, 2010)

Definitely a house cat look at the tail. I don't think a cat and mountain lion are gonna hang out together lol

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Eric E (May 30, 2005)

They are all over. One of the truck drivers showed me a pic of one out by pataskala..
This one was behind my sisters house in caldwell.
The dead one was killed by a truck right outside my brother in laws coal pit.


----------



## fshnteachr (Jun 9, 2007)

Just read this on my local news stations website...


http://www.whiotv.com/ap/ap/ohio/1st-bobcat-verified-in-northwest-ohio/nFyDx/


----------



## KWaller (Oct 3, 2010)

I change my answer to a bobcat. I think that "tail" is just his legs

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

